

Remote Code Execution in BlackBerry Smartphones - kelsoda
http://www.blackberry.com/btsc/KB35315

======
kelsoda
More Info:

[https://twitter.com/taviso/status/400296171823841280](https://twitter.com/taviso/status/400296171823841280)

[http://blog.cmpxchg8b.com/2013/11/qnx.html](http://blog.cmpxchg8b.com/2013/11/qnx.html)

